# My first foils and AP process



## Kaydreein (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't posted much since I joined, but I was finally able to process some ram and slotted cpu fingers in AP.

And here are my first foils, soaking in muriatic acid. 


Now I wish I had taken more pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Mar 6, 2012)

very nice. hardly any green in the solution so the foils should be nice and clean. it should make for a nice golden Au/Cl solution.


----------



## Kaydreein (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks! I gave them another acid then a couple of water wash after that pic. 

Though I feel like I got a lot less powder than I expected from that amount of foils. I'm still refining the powder with acid and water washes but i'm trying not to rush so I can check each step of the process. I will eventually get around to weighing it. The powder is a nice, light brown color. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. When I dissolved the foils in clorox/hcl I ended up with a thin film of white goo on the bottom. It filtered out but was not soluble in water. Possibly silver or tin? I still have the filter in case it contained any gold. It seemed to precipitate after adding a certain amount of clorox. I did discover what looked like a few ceramic capacitors in the filter, but I'm not really sure where those came from. They were tiny, white, wafer thin rectangles.

I also just finished processing a batch of cpu pins today, but did not end up with the same white goo. They got washed more vigorously before dissolving them, so that could explain the absence of the white substance.


----------



## watcher6880 (Mar 21, 2012)

That sounds alot like tin from the solder... Some of the tin solder may have escaped into your batch. Doesn't take much.


----------



## Kaydreein (Mar 29, 2012)

I have primarily used a clorox and muriatic solution to dissolve my gold, but this powdery stuff looked a lot different from the tin that got into an aqua regia solution I had. My first thought was that it was some type of chloride that was precipitating. I have had this same stuff come up in almost all of my uses of clorox and hcl, but it usually disappears when the solution is diluted.


----------

